# 2013 overpriced Prius or 2017 reasonable Fusion Hybrid



## zom107 (Aug 11, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I am from Vegas.

I've been killing my brain for the past 5 weeks looking for cars, the choices were boiled down to the Prius and Fusion Hybrid. and right now I don't think I can make a good decision anymore, I need your help.

The 2 options are (with car loan)

2013 68k miles Prius Two - from Autonation - OTD total: $13700 (as is) / I've corrected the price

2017 76k miles Fusion Hybrid - from Hertzcarsales - OTD: $12518 (herts car sales)

My goal:

- Only to drive 3 days/week for the next 3 years (max).

- Make just $2500 enough to pay rent, food, cars payment and insurance. Just the bare-minimum so I can focus on my product.

I actually have the Fusion Hybrid 76k above right now (bought yesterday) but the mpg disappoint me so I do consider return it (hertz 250miles return policy) and pay a bit more for the prius.
I am totally aware of the reliability of Toyota especially the prius but researches show that Hybrid is not far away. I am right at where every penny count and I still have extra cash from the Fusion to fund my projects.
I can't not make a decision anymore. I feel like I am overanalyse anything now.

I am desperate :frown:. I really need your help.
I appreciate any insights, advice, anything.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Those prices are way too high.


----------



## zom107 (Aug 11, 2019)

I know, these are the best prices I can find besides craiglist. And buying from craiglist is way too troublesome for me at the same time.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I would just buy an almost new, non hybrid compact, for a few $k less than that. It would have somewhat worse gas mileage, but IMHO you can buy plenty of gas with the money saved. JMO.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

zom107 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am from Vegas.
> 
> ...


You should be able to get a Ford Fusion Hybrid with 26,000 miles on it for around $13,000-$14,000.00
from Hertz
Expand your search to 5oo miles on Hertzwebsite.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

zom107 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am from Vegas.
> 
> ...


$13,700 for a six year old Prius with 68,000 miles on it is nuts.

$12,500 for a Fusion with nearly 80,000 miles is nuts

Spending over $5,000 on a rideshare car is nuts.

This whole thread is nuts.

There is no need to overthink this - buy a cheap beater and be done with it.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

If you're only going to use the car for U/L, why buy so expensive? Look for a 2009 or 2010 Prius and start driving.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Coyotex said:


> If you're only going to use the car for U/L, why buy so expensive? Look for a 2009 or 2010 Prius and start driving.


Agreed. What's the requirement (year of vehicle) in your market? Get a vehicle two years newer than the requirement.


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

Don't get either car with a loan to do rideshare. 

Your expected income will drop, you will need to drive more, you will not complete your project because you were too wasted from driving so much. 

Get a cheaper car and get a low pressure job. Do rideshare for extra income only or a few months as a temp solution. Don't depend on it for a few years as 
1. Uber/lyft will be lowering your payout as they need to show a path to making a profit. Every 2-3 months as an uberx driver my payout has been lower. Consider getting a car to do uberxl that still has a decent rate.
2. A recession is occurring now or will be occurring soon. A pool of alot of new drivers are coming. Demand may drop depending whwhere you're located.


----------



## Brianod (Apr 12, 2017)

This is just my experience. I bought a 2011 Prius used a year and a half ago from a Ford dealer who took it in on trade, for $9000. It had 75 thousand miles on it. I took out a four year loan but I was able to pay it off in 15 months by throwing about $200 a week at it from my Uber pay check. I wanted a Prius because of the hatchback which is great for luggage doing airport runs. I've put almost 45,000 miles on since but my big battery shows it still at 85% charging. I fully expect to go over 200,000 miles with this vehicle and maybe more before Uber kicks me off the road in Ct in 2023 when the car will reach Ubers Ct max age of 12 years.
I'm sure the Fusion hybrid is a nice comfortable car but doesn't get the 50 mpg that a Prius gets. Also Ford has announced that they are no longer going to manufacture sedans soon. Only trucks and SUV's.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

zom107 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am from Vegas.
> 
> ...


I bought a 2005 Honda Pilot for $1800 and 215K. That is the quality of RS at these rates. I used a 2018 before we had 3 rounds of rate cuts. Paid the car off and bought a beater. Don't take a car loan on a vehicle if you aren't determined to put everything toward it until it's paid off. Considering you will be putting x5 the amount of miles than a normal person. Example: My payment was $268/month. $1340/month adjusted. I paid nearly $2000/month to pay it off it nearly 7-8 months.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/lol-new-rate-card-from-lyft-great-those-ankles-folks.344663/
Lyft rolling out 42 cents per mile for vegas.

Good chance Uber copies them

Better have a plan B

What is the MPG on the fusion hybrid???


zom107 said:


> I am desperate :frown:. I really need your help.
> I appreciate any insights, advice, anything.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> Considering you will be putting x5 the amount of miles than a normal person.


Are you saying that rideshare drivers are not normal? Is that what you're saying? Because I think it is.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

Why would you buy an expensive vehicle for this? Buy a $2-3,000 car and call it a day.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> What is the MPG on the fusion hybrid???


About 41. Unless one of your 02 sensors go bad then maybe goes down to 39


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

$2500 made in 12-15 days a month depending on the month. This will become exponentially more difficult every month as times goes by. With how rates are changing I wouldn’t buy either car for ridesharing.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Neither. Find a $2000 car if you're going to use it for Uber/Lyft/DD/GH/etc
Use $100 for pre-sale inspection and $900 for repair/maintenance.

$2500/12days = $208.33 per day.

Average of $208.33 per day after fuel I'm afraid is very difficult, unless you work 24 hours day on Fri, Sat and Sun(busiest days of the week)


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

If you’re buying a car solely for rideshare then I get the criticizm of buying a more expensive one. But if you also use the car for your personal use then it’s a different game. You want to get more bang for the buck and a reliable car that’s in good shape for you and safe for your family to ride in.

That said. Go with a Prius. Not as comfy or roomy but the fusion doesn’t compensate enough for its crap build quality.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I agree that the Prius is overpriced. I recently sold my 2012 Plugin Prius with 63,000 mi to a friend for $8500, which was what the local Toyota dealer offered. I’m guessing the dealer would probably retail it for $10,000 to 11,000. It was in very good condition through out. The Plugin has a larger Lithium battery and I enjoyed 63 mpg in hybrid mode.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Neither. Find a $2000 car if you're going to use it for Uber/Lyft/DD/GH/etc
> Use $100 for pre-sale inspection and $900 for repair/maintenance.
> 
> $2500/12days = $208.33 per day.
> ...


In my market, Sunday is deader than a hooker in a politician's trunk.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Get the Fusion.

Every time I see a Prius I think of South Park.


----------

